# Ure-A-Duck ,kicking butt mallard jerk decoy



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has used these decoys ,I just received mine in the mail and havent had a chance to use it. It seems tough ,but we will see.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhiu9SBBAO8


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

how long did it take to get it ? I ordered a decoy from them a month ago..........
still waiting >


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Seems like a lot of stuff to keep up with and set up.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

looks like a lot of work


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Field report- They where very quick to send order ,maybe 2 weeks tops (I ordered around the time I posted this thread).Since then I have used it apx.6 times,the supplied anchor cable does not work very well ,it holds solid but if you dont get it pushed in deep enough the decoy hits the cable in shallow water and will not dip deep enough to work properly,so I switched to an anchor which helped. 

The rubber feet that are shown on the you tube video are now styrafoam and are impossible to transport without bending and coming loose,the only way to keep them in place is to super glue them,if you decide to remove them after each use they will not stay in the previous holes used. 

When you do finally get these bugs worked out and are able to use it as described the balance weight that is attached to the breast area rubbs the body and QUICKLY creates large divots in the body and once the paint is wore of the foam begins to seperate.

I have emailed them several times addressing this issue with no success,as they where quick to return emails when I was looking to order and spend $$,but they have not returned 2 emails I ve sent questioning these problems especially the weight eating away the body.I see no possible way that this can not be a problem on every decoy .

My over opinion is that this product is extremely over priced ,and would not recommmend purchase.

I now use it as a bobber to pull my jerk rig back with regular decoys attached ( $65 bobber )


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I wasn't al all impressed with the looks of it to begin with.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the update Shawn, you save me some money as well.


----------

